# Flipped Out



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Just wanted folks to know the new book 

Flipped Out for Grand Canyon; One-of-a-Kind Grand Canyon Photographs 

has just been released. You can read more about it here:

https://rrfw.org/product/flipped-out-grand-canyon


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Just got my copy. Worth every cent! If you like to see really cool photos of some carnage, buy this book. If you like photos of old s-rigs, snouts, and rafts, buy this book! Now I just need to get on a Grand trip!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad you like it Tony!! Tom Myers did a huge amount of work to locate these one of a kind photos. Yours, tom


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a great book! All our friends sit mesmerized by it. Thanks for the shout out for this. It benefits Grand Canyon Youth, a wonderful organization dedicated to youth development. Thanks again!!


Flag


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Aug 3, 2010)

Just got my copy in the mail. All I can say is WOW!!! I strongly recommend buying this book, you will not be disappointed. 


Tommy


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice work Tom & Bronze!! Love those guys, awesome book!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

